# Pipp's Warren pre-2010



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2006)

PIPP has been jealous that I've been using SAS, so we're going back to Pipp... 

so here she is! 









The "I know I'm cute, hurry up!" dwarf look.






The faux Lionhead look... 

(shhhhh, I think she used fur gel!)






come on, pet me... 















okay, enough already







MUST groom SAS's nose!!


:heart:

SAS and PIPP


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 19, 2006)

what a doll. :inlove:


----------



## Lissa (Jan 19, 2006)

Look at that little cutie!!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 19, 2006)

Such a cute little beast! It's hard to believe that she terrorizes the cats! LOL, I always remember that.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Such a cute little beast! It's hard to believethat she terrorizes the cats! LOL, I always remember that.


LOL! So do the cats! 

At least she's gone from a flat-out attackbunny to justchasing them for fun.They still run! 

(She will stilldo serious damage if I pet one of them infront of her, though -- or if they come into myroom...I mean her room. Our room?).

SAS :sunshine:and Pipp


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 19, 2006)

Pipp is SO Sweet!

I just love dwarfs - they have so much 'tude.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh... Pebbles is so trilled to see Pipp again!

When is she coming here to visit?






Rainbows!


----------



## Trina (Jan 20, 2006)

one word : beautiful :angel:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 21, 2006)

I absolutely love her jet-black fur. She's so precious!


----------



## Trina (Jan 21, 2006)

Pip is so adorable.

Look at her ears! So tiny!

:inlove:

- Trina


----------



## Pipp (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Pebbles!!! :wave:

(and we might well be visiting soon!)









Such a clean little bunny! :bath:










Sometimes :disgust:










Pipp loves Gramma too! :love:










She used to love kitties ... but that was before the hormones kicked in. 

(Poor kitty!)








Thanks for the sweet comments! 



SAS :sunshine:and PIPP :thanks:


----------



## KatyG (Jan 22, 2006)

Excellent photos! I adore the one ofher with all the hay stuffed in her mouth! And the oneclimbing on granny. She looks like she is a little handful!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 19, 2006)

we'll start with a Pipp pic (of course) 








see our new rabbit ornament up on the shelf?? 






can you see it? 






wait a minute!

(Pipp ispart Netherland Dwarf and partBC Mountain Goat)








here's Radar the permanent foster bun and his bitten nose... 






another one of Radar... 








and here's the latest additions  

(see http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11937&forum_id=7for details) 



sas :crazinessand pipp :bunny17:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Dear Pipp,

Art came in and found Tiny staring at your picture and plotting your address on his map....so if he disappears and you see a handsome black flemmy trying to get into your place - will you please send him home?

He told Art he wanted to learn how to jump like a Mountain Goat!

Peg


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 19, 2006)

Pippers!! Look at that bunny on the shelf.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 24, 2006)

Sas, how's everybunny getting along at your house?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 4, 2006)

Whoops, sorry for not seeing this earlier! Here's an update on Pipp and the rescue bunnies. 






TheLop and thefoster bun, Radar,are now getting along just fine, or at least they're not fighting or obsessively mounting. They still have 'issues' as to who's going to groom who first, so that hasn't happened yet, but it should in the near future.

Both are friendly enough to people, but neitherlive for humancontact like the other two (theRex and Pipp). 






I'm callingthe Rex 'Dill' and the Lop is 'Darry'. (This is an old pic when they first arrived). I named them after two late friends -- Bill and Barry.  Billy died the weekend I got them, onthe same night as a memorial forhis brother Barry,a Katrina victim. :cry2(I shouldn't have picked those names, 'cause now I'm a little too attached). 

But Dill looks like he's been rolling in dill, and the lop looks like a little dairy cow, so they fit!

The Rex is an amazing little rabbit. He's like a little dog. He loves attention, he follows me around, loves being petted and nuzzled. But watch out if you do something he doesn't like, he bites! And hard!! He has me well trained to only do what he wants!

I'm having a big problem with him right now becauseI can't get him to eat much real food (he prefers paper, plastic, woodand drywall), and I'm very worried. He's active, and he's pooping normally considering his intake, although obviously less than I'd like.

I don't have the pellets he was used to, haven't been able to find them anywhere I can get to. He like the cheap bulk pellets (12% protein), he's nibbling on those, and just a very little bit of veggies and hay -- which is odd, because he was wolfing down the hay when he first got here. I'm hoping he's just hot in the house after six months in an unheated shed -- or something. 

He may be heading to the vet's pretty quick. :nurse: Wish us luck! ray:








Pipp has also calmed down.






She's kept out of the line of sight of all the other bunnies.


sasand pipp :bunnybutt:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 4, 2006)

All the bunnies look so settled and content (even Pipp ). It's a worry that Dill isn't eating properly - I hope he starts tucking in real soon. And i am pleased Radar and Darry are getting along so well. Does this mean that all buns are now a permanent fixture at the SAS household???? 

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 4, 2006)

Aww, this is so awesome!! I'm so glad the loppy, Darry, found a friend. 

Is Dill restricted to a cage over night? If not that might help. The shed they where in was very cold... brrrr... So he may just be shedding his outside pounds and watching his figure. The shed had almost no insulation, and nothing to burrow in for warmth, just the wire cages. And I noticed that his fur was extremly thick. I wouldn't be surprised if he went through a major molt soon!

I'm so happy that they have you now SAS!! How are the NIC cubes working for you? Have you got them all figured out?

--Dawn:colors:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2006)

:hug:So sorry about your friends, SAS. That's sweet to name your buns after them.

Hopefully Dill will come to his senses soon. Veggies taste better than walls! 

On a lighter note, Radar and Darry are really cute together. I wonder who will win the grooming war? I love watching those- "Lick me!" "No, lick me!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> But Dill looks like he's been rolling in dill, and the lop looks like a little dairy cow, so they fit!


 
:shock:

Now, don't go making fun of the bunnies. They are sweet little things that carry a big bite. 

Really it is so nice of you to take in more bunnies, but you have to draw the line. Or Pipp will draw it for you. :tantrum:
You can't take everything that comes your way.
HasDill tried pumpkin? :eats:


Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Dawn, I posted a thank-you to youbefore, but it didn't seem to 'take'! 

:imsorry:

These bunnies can never thank you enough for putting the rescue in motion!

:hug::thanks:

I've said it before, but these guys were the ultimate candidates, this truly was a 'rescue'.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11937&forum_id=7

For the people not following the saga, it was Dawn/Aurora who first brought them to the attention of the forum, and thus me. She dealt with their 'keeper' and even picked them up and delivered them here! The above link has pics of the conditions they were being kept in. :cry1:

Personally, I'm still not sure whether to kick you or kiss you, I hadn't really planned onfour rabbits, andPipp ate YET anothermouse this morning (she found the only 1/4 inch gap in the wire cover) soat that point I didn't want ANY rabbits! :tantrum:

But alas, I love them all! :sigh

Radar was supposed to be a foster bunny, and not even MY foster bunny, but the friend who was originally supposed to be fostering him lives in my basement, and he just sort of gravitated upstairs and now he's family. 

Dill is living in my spare bathtub, ideally he can come and go as he pleases, but he hasn't got the 'come' part down yet. He just goes.I have to put him back in the tub and block it off. 

I just got through a HORRIBLE molt with Pipp. It clogged up everything, including my computer.
(The repair guys have a picture of all the hair inside the case on their 'wall of shame'). :embarrassed:

Darry and Radar have my roommate's room (he's away) as well as the designated bunny room, sothe cubes haven't been used other than as blockers, but I'd love to have them in a cage in the bunny room, even if the door stays open. Yet another thing on the 'todo' list. (Making room in the bunny room is more of an issue than building the cage). 

I did promise Lisa from SARSBC (Small Animal Rescue) that I'd foster a little dwarf, so that still may happen, although that means an NIC cage in the living room, and keeping everybody apart. But we'll see. I really seriously can only _foster_ the dwarf, because I'm renting my place and at some point I will be moving, and five bunnies are a hard sell for landlords and strata councils.

I'm still hoping I'll be able to give up Dill, Lisa has the perfect family lined up for him, but I dunno about that. :cry2

And Jan, I had no intention of keeping Dill or Darry, butDill is such an awesome bunny, and now Darry has bonded with Radar, so.... Which actually makes me feel worse, because it would be so easy to find another home for Dill (as long as they're bunny-savvy and don't make him mad!) and probably Darry, too (she rather suddenly came out of her 'shell' and is outgoing, fearless, friendly, and has great litter habits). And then I could take in a bunny (or two) who wasn't as easy to rehome and I'd feel more like I was helping out. 

So bottom line, I have failed miserably as a rescuer!! :banghead

And I'm totally insane. :craziness


Edit for PB: LOL! Dill is quite the biter, he'll latch on to the closest body part, he chomped on my thigh, luckily whileI was wearing jeans -- when I was trying to convince him to eat some pumpkin! --so I'm going to be very respectful! And yes, Pipp wants to be an ONLY bun. She drew the line a loooong time ago. But she's not too bad as long as the thinks that I'm HER only bun.

sas :lookaroundand pipp :bunnybutt:


PS: This is my 400th post, I'm allowed to ramble and rant!!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2006)

Please welcome the latest FOSTER BUN, Miss Sherry... 













Sherry likes looking in on Radar and Darry (who are now bonded, but no cuddle pics yet, sorry!) 






But here's one of Darry... 






And Dill... (he's a keeper!)






And of course, Pipp (who's taking it all very well, as long as she doesn't have to acknowledge there are other bunnies in the world).


----------



## naturestee (Mar 11, 2006)

So when will you decide that this bun is staying too?

*Ducks and runs*

:tongue


----------



## m.e. (Mar 15, 2006)

Goodness, look atall those cute rabbits! How do you get anything done? I'd be staring atbunnies all day :inlove:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 16, 2006)

They are all adorable! I think I'll snatch Dill and run for the hills!



That coat is amazing! 

I love Darry's markings also.Kind of reminds me of Laura'sbun Snuggy. She's such a diva though...



That photo of Miss Sherry looks like anose that needs a kiss for sure!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 5, 2006)

On the occasion of my 500th post... andhopefully my temporary retirement from RO while I finish my book,here's the latest from the warren... 

Note that it's a little longer and more involved than originallyplanned thanks to the forum biting the dust right after I posted allthis stuff!!! :growl: (I had the first part backed up, soI'll just repost it).

And then Pipp got very sick. :tears2:

Anyway, we'll cram it all in here. 







Here's Darry's lovely nest! I guess she had an'urge'. (If she has kits,it will be a miracle --literally -- although her digs certainly look like a manger...)






This one or a similiar one is in the 'Messy Buns' thread (I wonderwhy), but we'll re-post them here for the record. This ispretty much what it looked like when they moved in... 






And this is the 'after'... 12 hours later.






Here's a close up of the happy couple - Darry and Radar






Here's Radar in 7th heaven after finding the hay bag






Here's Dill... the new man in my life (but Pipp doesn't know)






And here's little Sherry, the TEMPORARY foster bun. (She very sweet, she just wants somebody to pet her all the time).






Here's my Daddy :bunnyangel:with my heart bunny, the little Pippster. :inlove:

So.. on to Pipp's crisis... 

I posted most of this stuff a week ago Sunday, but there was some sort of forum glitch and it all disappeared. :sigh

On Monday, there was a troll spamming the board, so between trying toreassembleall the info, anddealingwiththetroll,and then trying to get backon when the board went dead, the whole day flewby-- it was 6:30 PM, and I hadn't even said 'hi' tothe bunnies!Then I noticed that Pipp hadn't eaten athingobviously since the night before, and was in a lot ofpain. And Ihad missed thevet! Icouldn't get her in until late the next day, Tuesday, and they couldn'tbook her her for tests until Wednesday, by which point she was amess! Shewas fighting the syringe, wouldn't eat ordrink or even give me a bunny kiss (which for her means she's reallysick). 

They put her under and found molar spurs, but she was in pretty badshape by then, so the rest of the week was spent in PippER.I dont' think she started eating andpooping again until Friday, and even then it was pretty pathetic. 

But now she's on the road torecovery!



She's still telling me she's in pain, but if I ignore her instead oftempting her with sweets, oats and her fav grated veggies, , she givesup and eats her pellets and leafy greens.

She's definitely lost my sympathy vote. I hate to say it, butmy baby is awimp. The spurs hadn't even pierced hertongue or her cheek or anything, but she still justfolds. No way is she going to eat orpoop!:nopeShe just gives up.

At least now I'll be watching her like a hawk :nurse:for areoccurance -- which is expected in two to three months. 


Anyway, off to work! Missed you guys! 


sas :rollseyes:and pipp:bunnybutt:and the gang! :brownbunny:toastingbuns:bunny24


----------



## naturestee (Apr 5, 2006)

Aww, poor Pipp! She just wants hermommy to wait on her hand and foot! I'm soooo glad to hearshe's eating again.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 5, 2006)

I am so glad that Pipp is getting better - Iguess she just wants her mommy to make a fuss of her when she feelspoorly. I love that pic of her with your dad 

Jan


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 5, 2006)

so glad pip is recovering - she's such a darling


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 11, 2006)

How is Pipp these days? Any updates from the warren?

(pics, hint,hint)


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 11, 2006)

Aww, I'm so glad Pipp is feeling better. Poor little girl.

I love the picture of your dad and her. What a beautiful photo.


----------



## Pipp (May 6, 2006)

okay, I've been slack... well, I'vebeen on a major deadline (delayed considerably already thanks toRABBITS!)... but started fiddling (while waiting for news onJack's little Cala, who is now better) ... so here's a few updates. . . 

I posted a couple of these in Cages Only... 






This is Sherry, the FOSTERbun's home. She'salittle 'tub aggressive'. 






The view from above... 






Sherry making sure I didn't mess anything up.






Her new boyfriend, Dill, making friends with the old roommate.


And here's the happy couple ... :bawlthe little witch :witch:-- a sweet little witch, mind you -- stole mybaby Dill from me and I'm SO jealous!)






He's finally paying attention to her. (It used to be all her wooinghim).






Two seconds later, they switched. 

Speaking of homewreckers ...I'm going to add thepic belowto the Messy Buns thread. I let Darry (whoI'm sure orchestrated it all) and Radar out of the back room and intothe spare bedroom, where a friend had JUST delivered aboxspring and mattress. I hadn't assembled it. It hadbeen up against the wall. I think the phone rang, Iforgot about the bunnies for maybe an hour... or two at themost. And this was the result.

 

|
V






It was partially cleaned up when I took the photo, so you're onlyseeing half the stuffing and hardly any of the poops. (Thehole in the wall is from an earlier outting, and there's also a about afour-inch-square chunk missing :shock:from the red rug. 







And finally, I put this in the Lop thread... here's a newbreed of rabbit -- a Canadian Dwarf Lop, aka a Pipp Lop...



EDIT: a)didn't mean to say 'new' matress, I boughtit from a neighbour, and b) I wasn't pushing poor Pipp's head down,even though it looks that way, she was in her 'pleeze pet me!'position, chin flat, eyes begging. 


sas :disgust:, pipp :bunny19, dill :bunnyheart, radar and darry:bunny17:deviland sherry :brownbunnythe interloper


----------



## aurora369 (May 7, 2006)

I'm so glad to see Dill getting along withSherry! He needs a bunny woman in his life to teach him howto be a good bunny boy.

That's really sad about your mattress... Bunnies just seem toknow how to do the most damage at the worst time. I hope itdoesn't affect the integrity of the mattress.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (May 7, 2006)

*aurora369 wrote:*


> I'm so glad to see Dill getting along with Sherry!He needs a bunny woman in his life to teach him how to be a good bunnyboy.


Yeah, tough to admit it, but he's an abusive boyfriend.:baghead I've been trying, but maybe it will take a bunny'stouch. He's way nicer to her, now, not too many chunks of furmissing (although she's molting, hard totell).:?I'm still black and blue, but Iknow they're love bites.  I'm still insanelyjealous, though. He used to devote every wakingminute to ME!!! :yuck I think maybe he found outabout Pipp, and that's why he ditched me. He really had nointerest in Sherry before.:cry3

:boohoo

aurora369* wrote: *


> That's really sad about your mattress... Bunnies justseem to know how to do the most damage at the worst time. Ihope it doesn't affect the integrity of the mattress.


Well, what's a saggingcorner (or two)if it makes mybunnies happy.:hearts I actually had agreat laugh when I saw it.:rollseyes: (At least itwas less work to clean up than the back room!)Darry is gradually calming down, she's far less destructive.I think she was just making up for all the time she had nothing tothrow around or chew on at all. :cry2 AndI used to have a cheap futon frame in there which was Radar's 'chewtoy' -- with permission. I just didn't get the chance toexplain to him that things had changed in there and there were newrules! :nono

The NIC panels make the perfect fence to put around it (I still haven'tgotten around to buidling anybunny a cage), shoulda bunny-proofed!

Nice storage space for the hay, huh!  Sure wish they'd bothmove into her place. :sigh

sas , pipp :bunny19, dill :bunnyheart, radar and darry :bunny17:deviland sherry :brownbunnythe interloper


----------



## naturestee (May 7, 2006)

So does Sherry have enough hay? That's a lot for a little bun! And I love seeing her with her new man!

I wonder if I should chuck Fey your way. She's been reallydestructive lately. I bet she and Darry would have a blast,and that way I'd still have a house left to sleep in!

onder:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2006)

This just melts my heart :inlove:. OK, so I know you wish it was*you* he was grooming, but you got to admit, they do make acute couple !

BTW, I love Pipp with thew lop ears 

Jan


----------



## redestarrosa (May 7, 2006)

"ate yet another mouse" ?? the computer mouse or real mouse??

im worried now cause one of my 3 weeks old baby rat gotten loose and i still haven't find her yet..

Evenstar 

Edit:nevermind, i found the little sh...., she was hiding in my closet

morification is in now


----------



## Pipp (May 19, 2006)

He looks so happy here... 






Dill the floating head... 






Dill Simmons of the rock bund Kiss






Dill and Sherry (who looks like a much older, overweight girlfriend who's very protective of her handsome young stud). 

Sorry I haven't been responding much, on a baaad deadline. 

Evenstar, sorry I missed your question, but it was a computermouse, about her fourth or fifth. :disgust I'vetotally lost count of the headsets she's chewed -- I put them up on anail on the wall, she STILL managed to get up there. 

And LOL! Thanks Jan, I'm getting over it.  I stillhave Pipp to cuddle (who now nips my feet whenI go to leavethe room:biggrin). But Dill does only sees me asthe treat delivery blob, now. :cry2

sas and pipp:bunnydance:and the gang! :brownbunny:bunny24:toastingbuns


----------



## m.e. (May 19, 2006)

Oh my gawd, would you look at that face! **smooooch**







[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]:kiss:
[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (May 19, 2006)

That has to be one of the happiest bunny faces I've seen .

Jan


----------



## Pipp (May 19, 2006)

Definitely looks happier than in this pic, his previous home.  (my poor baby Dill)

It sure is fun being able to cheer up underprivileged bunnies with overprivilege. 

sas and pipp:bunnydance:and the gang! :brownbunny:bunny24:toastingbuns


----------



## naturestee (May 20, 2006)

That has to be one of the best bunny smiles I've seen in a while!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 20, 2006)

yup, yup, yup! Dill definitely looks pleased to be livin' the high life! 

Raspberry


----------



## Flopsy (May 22, 2006)

Big difference! Does he still try tospend his every last moment with you or does he now completly worshipSherry? Look at that smile!

-Ashley :wiggle &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :dutch


----------



## Pipp (May 22, 2006)

Well, Dill's no longer obsessed with me, andhe's less patient with the pets -- before I could pet him forever, andhe'd lap it up, even though he otherwise never stops moving (he reallyis the energizer bunny). Butnow he takes off soonerbecause he knows he can get it from Sherry.

I think we're about equal in his book. He likes her,butI don't think he worships her.He'sfine with her worshiping him, though. 

And not having him following me around every minutepawing atmy leg andjumping on my head and digging myhairisn't necessarily a bad thing. 

Thanks for asking! 

(And the pic isn't just a fluke, he's a very expressive bunny! And he most certainly is living the high life!)

sas and pipp:bunnydance:and the gang! :brownbunny:bunny24:toastingbuns


----------



## Pipp (May 23, 2006)

Video test:


----------



## m.e. (May 23, 2006)

He is just way too cute! (though I admit, I do have a soft spot for Rex's )


----------



## Pipp (May 23, 2006)

Somehow I knew you liked Rexes. :biggrin:

Glad you can see the video. (I can't -- need to upgrade, but with almost 40 openwindows to mark and close, no time for that now!)

Is Rex manic? I hauled out the camera intending to film Dill'smanic-on-the-lap mode, but I don't think he was feeling that well, and he calmed right down to a crawl (of course) just when we were rolling, so what you're seeing isnormal bunny lap stuff. His usual mode is this intensity times 10.:shock: 

It's too hard to describe, thus the attempt with the camera.And I'm not too inclined to keep trying because it usually results inmultiplebites, scratchesand bruises, not to mention ruined clothing. Normally it's almost impossibleto keep him on the towel.

He has avery odd way of playing and showing affection.:sofa:

But I still love him to bits! :inlove:

sas , pipp :bunnydance:,dangerous dill:bunny17:,radar &amp;darry :toastingbunsand sherry :brownbunny the former foster bun :sigh:


----------



## m.e. (May 23, 2006)

Well, I'm trying toremember. He's definitely mellowed out with age.As I recallRex used to be a pretty hyperactive little guy, but it does sound likeDill is amore intense than Rex everwas.

You know, not even joking, I was going toask why he was going crazy over the towel


----------



## LuvaBun (May 23, 2006)

LOL! I love the way he digs his towel. Such a sweet boy 

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, there's not much to update here, seeing as I've been babbling incessantly in the forum about my brood, anyway.





Life is good, Dill still loves me :heartseven though he's bonded with Sherry -- who is settling in nicely, btw. She's sweet and looks a lot brighter and healthier (she was a tubby little thing)from when she arrived on my doorstep.Darry and Radar are, as always, healthy as little tanks. Pipp will probably need her spurs done soon, though although she didn't take it as bad, last time, so hopefully it will be easier still, this time. 

We did have a bunny melee here last week, though.:boxing:nerves1 Dill and Sherrymanaged to get around the gate into the spare bedroom at the same that Radar and Darry got around the gate from the back porch into that same room. :shock: Not sure who won, I got there after the fact, but there were bits of bunny all over the place, not to mention some horrendously stinkyblobs of goopycecals.:yuck Dill had a bite on his nose (still watching that one closely) and Radar had a nick in his back (ditto), but the girls seemed okay.Dodged a bullet on that one. :disgust:

Meanwhile, everybunny here's a bit miffed at me because I got a new bed and couch. The bed had a really nice thick foam on top of the mattress (very comfy) but Pipp didn't like it, so I took it off. :rollseyes: And I'm probably going to take the rollers off of the bottom so it isn't so high for her, the other bed was lower and easier for her to jump on and off. (This one is going to have to go under the 'things that make your neighbours go 'huh?' thread).  

And Dill and Sherry don't like the new couch because it's smaller than the last one, although notby much.Still, they're not doing the Bunny500 on it any more, and they've moved their hangout to the base of the cat's scratching post. The cats don't mind because they get the couch back.  (Everybody gets a turn but me). 

:sofa

And Dill can still do the Bunny 500 in his two-foot square hay playbox (a sight to behold). I am going to have to get them a strip of carpet, though, to make up for the loss of the couch. They do like their traction. 






I'm not going to be around much pretty quick



, my never-ending book project



has a draft with an editor right now, and I'm about to get it back for rewrites and I still need to finishtwo big sections. (It's a celebrity biography, in case anyone cares).I still planon writing a lot about rabbits once it's done, seeing as they've taken over my life. (Hopefully I'll still be able to afford rabbit food). 

And, I have head tilt. :upsidedown:

Unlike a rabbit'sheadtilt, this one only presents itself when I tiltmy head. I can't sleep lying down, or on my left side. :whatevah I can't look or face left, or I'll get an attack of severe vertigo.



I can't look up or down, either. It's been ongoing, but it's gotten worse after something triggered it again this past week.:melodramatic (I'm such a wimp) 
But I really hate nausea.:vomit: 

(That's what kept me from being an alcoholic, heroin addict,a smoker, bulimic, pregnant and a number of other things all these years -- an overwhelming fear of nausea).
Ido hope it goes away soon. I miss rolling around on the floor with my bunnies. :sigh (And finishing my book -- hard to compose when the room is spinning).






Anyhoo, there's more information than anybody would care to know! You're up-to-date with Pipp's Warren.

















and pipp:bunnydance:and the gang! :brownbunny:bunny24:toastingbuns


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2006)

So are you keeping Sherry now?

I hope you feel better soon. Maybe you need some Baytril and Fenbendazole?

Good luck with the book! Do you have another book lined up after this, or what will you be doing?


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 6, 2006)

You should get checked for an ear infection . No seriously, you should see a doctor. and...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 6, 2006)

<<<(It's a celebrity biography, in case anyone cares).>>>

:nodI care . Sounds interesting - do we get to find out who?????

Glad to hear there was no serious damage to any bun - hope they are still doing OK. And perhaps next time you buy a couch - take the buns with you to try it out 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you set a goal for yourself each day? I have had the opportunity to go listen to several authors speak over the past few years (usually juvenile fiction or educational books due to being an educator myself) and I always find their process interesting. Walter Dean Myers says he writes at least 5 pages a day, and then relaxes for the rest of the day. Of course, he says he could die and there would be books of his being published for the next 7 years after he dies, too. LOL 

What is your writing process?


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2006)

Aww. Your buns are soo cute! And from what I can tell, very lucky and happy bunnies! Pipp looks like my best friend's bun, Fiona:



-this is her as a baby.

Sounds like Pipp likes to explore just was much as Fiona does! Love your pics!

-Haley


----------



## Pipp (Jul 7, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> So are you keeping Sherry now?
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. Maybe you need some Baytril and Fenbendazole?
> 
> Good luck with the book! Do you have another book lined up after this, or what will you be doing?


 I couldn't possibly part separate Dill and Sherry, they're SO sweet together and so happy, and I couldn't possibly part with Dill... soooo... I guess.:sigh But she is a sweetheart so it's all good.  

I have no idea what I'll be doingafter this book. I got an invite fromthe editor of Spin, but three days later they fired her!No matter, I don't know that market anymore, anyway.My rabbits atemy stereo. I've always been freelance, I'm not too worried. 

jordiwes* wrote: *


> You should get checked for an ear infection . No seriously, you should see a doctor. and...


 LOL! And that reminds me, I need to find my camera! :camera (And it is ear related I'm sure, but not an infection. I have an MRI scheduled for Sunday, although it'll probably be months before I get the results).

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> <<< (It's a celebrity biography, in case anyone cares).>>>
> 
> :nodI care . Sounds interesting - do we get to find out who?????
> 
> Glad to hear there was no serious damage to any bun - hope they are still doing OK. And perhaps next time you buy a couch - take the buns with you to try it out


 Heh! Just a rock star, not too many people here will find it interesting, trust me. And I just remembered the couch is a hideabed... I wonder if they'll be happier if I open it up? :biggrin:

Elf Mommy* wrote: *


> Do you set a goal for yourself each day? I have had the opportunity to go listen to several authors speak over the past few years (usually juvenile fiction or educational books due to being an educator myself) and I always find their process interesting. Walter Dean Myers says he writes at least 5 pages a day, and then relaxes for the rest of the day. Of course, he says he could die and there would be books of his being published for the next 7 years after he dies, too. LOL
> 
> What is your writing process?


 Mygoal every day is to finish the :censored2book! (Or the b**k as it's now referred to). I'm easily distracted, I'm either in book mode, house mode or rabbit mode -- mostly the latter! When I'm in book mode, I write until I drop face down on the keyboard, wake up and finish the sentence and repeast the process. I'm an investigative reporter,thebook took a lot of deep digging research, but I've also got aterrible memory, I forgetmy informationif I stay away from it for any length of time. And I find it hard to get inspired to start up again, although once I start, it's hard to stop. (Poor starving bunnies!)

hh2420* wrote: *


> Aww. Your buns are soo cute! And from what I can tell, very lucky and happy bunnies! Pipp looks like my best friend's bun, Fiona:


 Thanks Haley, I'll tell them you said so!They also need reminders they're lucky.  And Fiona's cute, too! 


sas and the gang of fur :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay,back to writing my b**k...





I'm going to try and not post, 'causeyou know how it is, once you start posting...






But I will check in as often as I can.  And I'll be hurrying to get it finished. :run:



As a parting shot (shoot?), as requested by JordiWes, here's a few members of my little family in typical poses. Dillis playing in his hay box, Sherry's next door eating. The cats are circling, hungry and feeling neglected byall the bunny attention. (I guess I'd better put this in Kim's cat thread, too). :lookaround







anyhoo...







sasand the gang


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2006)

Binky in a Box. 

Like pop corn in a Popper. 
Rainbows! opcorn2


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, Dill is so cute in that box. 

I'm curious does he like to eat dill, my four absolutely love it.

Soooska:apollo::rabbithop:dutch


----------



## picklezon (Jul 17, 2006)

all your bunnys seem so sweet... you're a very lucky bunny owner... and great parent to them!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 18, 2006)

aww, gosh, thanks Picklezon. (They actually own me, though).

Soooska, Dill thinks dill is 'okay', he likes anything with leafy stems, but none of the others like it, so I don't buy a lot of it. I may try again, though, thanks for the reminder. They smell so good when they eat it!

And PB,Dill does do great binkies (good popcorn reference!), but I wastrying to catch his 'Bunny500 in a Box' trick, but can never catch it on camera, he's too fast! This is another video, the closest I've been able to get, taken right when I was cleaning out the hay box (thus thegarbage bag, etc, 'decorating' the shot). Not his usual zip, but worth a boo. 

EDIT: I'll add that he used to do a great Bunny 500 on the old couch (I've got linoleum floors), but he doesn't like the new onemuch, sothe cats reclaimed it. (And I really should incorporate this into my rescue 'poster boy' campaign. As per the story in the rest of this blog, before I got him, the poor baby never had any hay or anything else to play with in that awful rusty cage.He SO appreciative!) 






Thanks again, stay well, all! 

sas :wave:, pipp :bunnydance:,dashing dill :bunny17,radar &darry :toastingbunsand sherry :brownbunny the former foster bun


----------



## Haley (Jul 18, 2006)

Please tell Dill he just made my night! That video is the best thing I have ever seen! I wish my boys were that pleased with their hay boxes  And I just love how you can see your other bun sitting there in the background watching..like its entertainment!

Thanks for the great video..Im still smiling

-Haley


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

Such cute bunnies! <3333


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 18, 2006)

That is SO cute. What a hay lover!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL! it's like Dill is on springs, the way he bounces around . He manages to pack some great moves in to his box. How great it must feel to him to be able to do all that after his sorry start 

Jan


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 18, 2006)

That video is soooo cute!! I love him!!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG I love Dill! :inlove:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 23, 2006)

Hmmm... Do I want to rant in my Bunny Blog or Off Topic? 

Here's theroomie adI ran on CraigsList:

_"Must Love Rabbits"._

_Spare room for rent in an awesome location -- a roomy two-bedroom suite on the main floor of a (very) old house on a residential street in the heart of West End, three blocks from Stanley Park andEnglish Bay, an easy walk to downtown. Clean, comfortable double bed, a beat up desk and chair, and a small TV and VCR._

_I'm a quiet writer (entertainment industry) with three cats and five rescue rabbits (and plenty of wildlife in the backyard). No animals hang out in the room, but two rabbits reside in an enclosed back porchand I cut through the room to feed them and change their litter -- unless you want to do it, which is fine by me. I'm working on a book, not much time to take care of my house and menagerie, all help appreciated. (If you offer to make salads for the rabbits and you love to vacuum, you're in!)_

_If you're grossed out by hairballs or stray bunny poops in the kitchen, this isn't the place for you._

_The ideal person would be a vegetarian animal lover with no friends -- or at least friends who 'drop by.' The room is far away from mine (and can even be configured to have a private entrance), but the sound of conversations in the common areas can be distracting (not to mention I really dislike running into strangers when I come stumbling out of my room in my PJ's or smelly sweats)._

_Non-smoker, meat-free cooking._



I thought it would be easy, but what a bunch of flakes out there!

Candidate #1. She's perfect! Or at least she sure seems to be going out of her way to seem perfect. She's going to take care of my animals, bring home the groceries, paint the place, fix my car and re-enamel the bathtub. Uh, sure! Seems like a con job. I brush off the feeling, and wait for her deposit. No sign of it. No answers to emailed questions with silly little details like, 'what's your last name?' My phone calls are cut short. She'll call me back. Uh yeah, but when? After two weeks, no cheque, no last name, an email address and phone number that draws a blank in Google, and no call backs, I repost the ad. (She finally did phone back 10 days after my last message and acted 'shocked' that I re-rented the room). :shock:

Candidate #2. My ad has my pets in the title, it lists them in the body, and the version she saw offered reduced rent for vacuuming. Ater she moved all her stuff in, she announces she's allergic to cats and rabbits.And their food. And dust from old houses. And vacuum cleaners! (Not to mention pretty much all cleaning products, fragrances, dairy products and wheat). But she still wants to stay. Uh, ok. Day 3, she gets mad at my upstairs neighbourfor walkingacross her floor (my ceiling) after midnight. Next night, she stomps out of her room and glares at me for using the bathroom. (And I didn't even flush!) Next day, she quits her new job (didn't like the work, her co-workers, or the colour of their walls), comes pounding on my bedroom door several hours before I planned on getting up, demanding all her money back, she's leaving town. Right. I keep a week's worth, pro-rated, give back her the rest. She's livid, takes off with the keys. Fine, good riddance. One must expect the odd weirdo. (Now I have to change the locks).

Candidate #3, a desperate bi-polar gay guy who needed a temp place immediately. Okay, we had a two-week hole, so hey, why not. He gives me a deposit cheque, phones and books the movers from the my place. Moving day comes, he's a no-show. Oh well, it was a risk. I look at the deposit cheque, it's an out-of-town bank. Right. Probably wouldn't have tried to cash it anyway. Don't want to mess the guy up. Lots of people are still interested in the room, somebody else comes by that same day.

Candidate #4, A 21-year old computer nerd. He wants the room, he'll take it immediately, offers me a deposit. Like an idiot, I decline, giving the bi-polar gay guy what's left of the day to show up or call. Duh. Needless to say, that doesn't happen. Nerd is going to drop off the deposit, but one day I'm not available, next day he's not available. We're keeping in touch, even coming up with grocery lists. He's moving his stuff in on the weekend, fine, I can wait 'til then. Okay, it's the weekend. His current landlord (a relative), decides him moving is a major inconvenience, wants the next month's rent. The kid backs out of the deal.

Arghhhh!!!:banghead

And this isn't including the lesbian/pagan,anutnamed 'Pope Snarky',the couple who showed up at the door with all their stuff in a shopping cart (and I hadn't posted the address!!), all the no shows, the singles who turned into couples, the non-smokers who smoked and the rude jerks who simply stopped corresponding while arranging show times instead of saying, 'sorry, found another place', or 'got hit by a bus').

I've spent the entire month working on renting it (unlike most people out there, I'm responding to every email, and I'm spending TONS of time on the computer checking out names, email addresses and phone numbers just to make sure all these people are who they say they are. I haven't worked, not only no work income, no rental income.

:rant


Anyway, thought I'd post that. :grumpy:boohoo:sunshine:

(I'm such awhiner!!) :melodramatic


----------



## naturestee (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey! I might know that lesbian/pagan! (And no you don't want to live with her!) 

Hopefully all this work means you'll get a great roommate in the end. I don't suppose there's a human in SARS that's looking for a home? And she has a job?


----------



## Haley (Aug 23, 2006)

Aww sorry to hear about all your troubles. Id move in in a second!

Also, I didnt know you had cats..you really have your hands full. Keep us posted and I really hope you can find someone (normal, or normal enough ) to live with you. There are quite a bit of crazies out there!

Chin up... 

-Haley


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 23, 2006)

Keep trying Pipp!!

I know when I found someone to rent our spare bedroom this summer, I e-mailed at least 150 people, and corresponded with at least 20 who where serious.

My rule is the first person who gives me a damage deposit (cash) and who passes screening, gets the room.

I always try to deal with cash in the case of damage deposit/first months rent. That way people are less inclined to back out or not show up.

I would try telling people that one month's rent, non refundable once they move in. So they have to pay for at least a month, and can't run off after 3 days.

Sometimes you get lucky and find a really good room mate (like I did this summer), and sometimes you get stuck with real jerks (like my first ones).

Just keep trying, and deal with cash as much as you can!!

--Dawn


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 23, 2006)

I read your post this morning when my boyfriend was over, and we both had a good laugh over the ad. It reminds me of the movie "Must Love Dogs", which is one of my personal favorites! I think if I read that ad, I'd rush over for an interview in a second. Sorry to hear about all the weirdos and non-responders. Keep up the researching. I would do the exact same thing, because, after all, they are going to be living right in your house!


----------



## Spring (Aug 23, 2006)

Man, if I was a few years older that would be an awesome place to live! Won't be moving out anytime soon, but I'm sure you wouldn't want to live with me anyways.:wink:Hehe kidding.


I'm so sorry your having troubles! Hopefully you can find someone that's perfect! Like I said, if I was in need of a place to stay that would be a perfect! May not be vegetarian,but heyI could adjust to becomingone .I'd love to help out with the house chores and of course play with the buns all day- hehe. Ok back to reality! 

Keep us posted, hey maybe you'll find a fellow bunny lover?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah! Sounds like all the strange people ofVancouver have replied to your ad.! I fit the category, except I'mmarried (but that's no problem on my behalf ). Really hope theright person turns up for you soon 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 25, 2006)

What a FACE! :kiss:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2006)

Pipp, you attract the weirdo's! Of course, that's just how Vancouver is I guess. 

Heck if I needed a place there, I'd move in! I mean, it would give me achance to nap all your cuties... wait... that means it gives you achance to nap all my babies. :shock:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh yeah Pipp, I almost forgot! There is a Pipp look a like at the Calgary Humane Society!

"Eclipse" - 3 year old male






(http://www.calgaryhumane.ca/)


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2006)

oo..hes cute!

maybe Pipp would like a man  Love the name too..


----------



## Pipp (Aug 25, 2006)

*Carolyn wrote: 









What a FACE! :kiss:

Click to expand...

*


Yeah, how can you get mad at a face like that? :love: (Although he'scertainly testing that theory!



*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Oh yeah Pipp, I almost forgot! There is a Pipp look a like at the Calgary Humane Society!
> 
> "Eclipse" - 3 year old male
> 
> ...


:inlove:

My new roommate (lovely fellow, an actor/scriptwriter -- which meanshe'll probably have trouble paying the rent, but oh well) -- has twocats,so I'll be up to five cats and five rabbits. 

And Pipp hates other rabbits. The last boy she met (Dill) she went for his throat. :shock:

Anywhoo, I'm not going to be around much for awhile, got to get back in writing mode!

It's going to be hard enough to concentrate even without visiting theboard, seeing as darling Dill has discovered he can dostairs. I've already had to retrieve him from the bowels ofthe basement and from my upstairs' neighbour's hallway.





That boy's going to drive me nuts! 

Thanks all!! :kiss:



sas :wave:, pipp :bunnydance:,dangerousdill:bunny17,radar &amp;darry :toastingbunsandsherry :brownbunny the former foster bun


----------



## Pipp (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2006)

haha.thats great :highfive:

Although, it doesnt mean you are off the hook for updating us with some pics...

Its been too long, how is the crew doing?


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 4, 2006)

Pipp and your others are all such cuties!! I love viewing your pictures of them. ^^


----------



## Pipp (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's Dill and Sherry doing the laundry...

[URL=http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/snews/?action=view&current=100_2242.flv]




[/url]



And here's a still shot for those who don't like video... 








Below is just three different videos that show why Dill isunadoptable. It doesn't really come off on the camera becauseI either dropped it or at best suddenly let go of the record button,thus cutting off the commonly used phrase, "OUCH!!"



















(Con't)


----------



## Pipp (Dec 5, 2006)

This isa pic of my brother-in-law and my niece withSherry. (Oops, so much for taking the sheets off the couchfor company).


My sister is the white sheep of ourfamily -- she has herdoctorate, an associate professorship at Harvard, very nice, veryfunny... 

We're not sure how that happened. onder:

Insult to injury, she met this guy on abus. He was a stinkin' rich (family money),paralegal at the time, nowhe'salawyer.Very caring, compassionate, smart,good-looking,loves people and animals, great father and hecooks AND does the dishes! 

_On a bus!!_:shock: 

Theguys I meet on a bus arejuststinkin'.Last onethrew up on myshoes. :yuck








My niece and Dill. (Hoping she got hooked and can get suckedinto putting a bunny room in theirbig ole house). 








Here'sPipp awake... 






And here's Pipp asleep... (a rare case of being able to tell the difference).

(con't)


----------



## cheryl (Dec 5, 2006)

I loved the pictures Sas!.........Dill is asspunky as ever..i just love that guy!





And just look at this picture....oh my..Pipp has got the cutest little baby face






What a little princess





cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Dec 5, 2006)

And where would a warren update be without cuddle pics of the happy couple.

I don't have any of Darry and Radar (or the raccoons) -- poor dears arestuck in the back porch room. (Well, the raccoons have movedto the roof). It's also very hard to get good shotsof a black bunny anda (mostly) white bunny. 

But the good news (sorta) is that I really think the new roomie whojust moved into the back room (that's attached to the porch) reallyjust might turn out to really bea bunny guy. 

This is my Craig's List ad with the headline, "Must Love Rabbits" 

_**Comes With Rabbits** 

Room for rent in a two-bedroom suite on the main floor of a (very) oldhouse in the heart of West End, three blocks from Stanley Park andEnglish Bay, an easy walk to downtown. Clean, comfortable double bedand chewed up desk, small TV and VCR. No cable, but high speed WirelessInternet included. 
I've been renting it out on a temp basis, but I'm keeping an eye outfor somebody compatible who wants it long term. It really would be niceto live with a fellow rabbit lover, I'm housing five rescues here. Twoare in an enclosed porch attached to the room, I cut through to feedthem daily and change their litter, but I'd be thrilled if you wantedto take over those duties. (If you want to foster another one in yourroom, all the better). The critters are litter trained, but if you'returned off by hay, hairballs and stray bunny poops in the kitchen, thisisn't the place for you. 
Im anjournalist (music/film) who works from home, I oftenkeep odd hours, depending on what I'm working on. I'm quiet, liberal,tolerant, anal-expulsive. I'm into comfort, not aesthetics. I like tocook and mingle in the kitchen, but otherwise I'm in my room at thecomputer. The ideal roommate would be a quiet non-smoking vegetariananimal lover. 
_

_



__
_
Here's the house, btw.

THe people that answered the ad and had previously moved in said theyloved bunnies, but really just thought bunnies were okay, they LOVEDcheap rent. The screenwriter who moved in in August totallyignored them, he kindly allowed me to cut through his room to feed andchange litter, but never even went in therehimself.The day I moved two bales of hay into thebathtub was the day he gave notice. (So much for him helpingto bag it up). He wrote on a blog that I was 'totallyobsessed with rabbits', and his exact quote was:"I've gottaget outta here!" I was a bit miffed that he complained aboutstray poops on the floor. I almost re-read the ad tohim. We got along alright,I guess he was anokayguy -- for a civilian.






Here's what he was crabbing about (although not to my face!)

The guy who moved in Nov. 1st, Eli, was apierced, gay punk22-year-old street kid-turned peer counselor.Iloved this guy, great kid, great sense of humanity.Buthe was a totalklutz --after 28 days,he still couldn't work the toilet.



(Okay, it's tricky). He liked the bunnies, but he'dleave the litter pan on theshelf instead of the floor (andwonder why they weren't using it), give them a ton of pellets and ahalf a cup of hay,forgot the garbage on thefloorresulting in Dilleating rotted veggies andgetting sick-- and he passed outdrunk twice on theporch. (Eli, not Dill).Ididn'tmind, but when a place came upmore conducive tosuchbehaviour (chock full of rowdy students), he figured he'dbetter grab it, so Igather it was a regularoccurrence.





That could have been a disaster, I didn't have the time or money to besuddenly roommate hunting again, but it turned out to be prettypainless. I got to keep his deposit (with his blessings), andthe first guy to answer the new ad was a good fit -- he's an Irishtraveler, here until April. 

And he really seems to love the bunnies! (He's even offered his room for bunnysitting duties). :happydance

Oh, and seeing as I haven't updated this thing since waaay back when,they managed to fix my head tilt with some in-officetreatments.



(A bit ANGRY that it took them a year to diagnose it and a week to fixit). :grumpy

Now just a few more bunny things and I'm outta here.





Imusttake another stab at finishing this bookI've been trying to write all year.





Bye! :wave2


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Sas, great pictures and videos. Boy it sounds like you had some real winner roomies. 

I love your house.

What is the topic of your book?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, great pics/vids and I love all your bunnies, but I haven't seen pics of Darry since April 4th!!!

Poor thing gets banished to the back porch and now no camera time! 

How are she and Radar getting along?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

As requested, Radar and Darry.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

Susan, the book is on some rock star, I don't expect that anybody here will want to run out and buy it.  

Laura, Darry still picks on Radar, but not as bad. I thinkhe's finally standing up for himself! During this photoshoot, partly on my roommate's bed, they really started fighting -- Ithink it was misplaced aggression, Darry was mad at me and took it outon Radar, and he fought back! I had to separatethem. 

Bunnies are weird!! 

Thanks for asking! 

sas,pipp:bunnydance:,dangerousdill:bunny17:,sherry :brownbunny radar &amp;darry:toastingbuns


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 6, 2006)

I LOVE watching those videos of Dill. I keeprewatching them. I have to meet him! I might be in Vancouver some timethis month...


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Love the new pics!

I am also in love with Dill. He really thinks he owns the place!

Thats great that you have a roommate who gets along with the bunnies(and good timing too, seeing as how you will soon be plus three!)


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey JordiWes, I've been wanting to havea bunny party, it just may happen yet. :santawink: Let me know when you're coming! 

Haley, Dill DOES own the place. He staged a takeover the day after he arrive.  He kindly allowed me to stay (as long as I behave). :biggrin:

Meanwhile, it's been an interesting few days here. My furnace and hot water tanks both broke down. But it may just turn outto be great news. They installed two new tanks, but couldn't get them down the stairs, so they knocked out an old walled up door in the basement wall that I never knew was there. It leads to an old abandoned suite that they had been using for storage.They apparently moved all the junk out and had contractors in last week to lookat itto see about turning it into a suite again, but the costs were too great so they decided against it. Nobody bother rewalling the old door (they actually apologized and invited me to use it for my own storage!!), so now Ihave a basement! (I only used to have a tiny, hot furnace room). Of course my first thought was A HOLDING AREA FOR RESCUED BUNNIES!! 

I'll have to check it out, the windows are boarded up and I wouldn'twant to unboard them even if they'd let me, it's a burglary invite, butif it's not too stuffy, it just may fit a few bunny pens. Not sure I can get this one past the landlord -- they think I only have two. They're SO not pet people, they see all my rabbits separately and think they're the same two. :rollseyes

I don't reallywant to go into the rescue business -- I wanted to form an education and advocacy arm of another association, butthere wasjust alittle too much drama for me-- but if there's a life or death emergency, it just may be an option.

(Yikes, what am I saying!!!) 



sas :craziness


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2006)

I love the videos.....now if I could train Tiny &amp; Puck to do the laundry - that would be great.

:bunnydance:


----------



## maomaochiu (Dec 6, 2006)

oh the buns are sooooo LOVELY!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2006)

Aw, there's my girl! 

She really is a lot like Snuggy, looks AND personality! Poor Radar!

Thanks for the fix, Sas! :hug:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2006)

Yay! I've been waiting for more picsof your crew! Pipp really does look a lot like Mocha- nowonder she's too territorial to bond!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

TinysMom* wrote:*


> I love the videos.....now if I could train Tiny &amp;Puck to do the laundry - that would be great.


You won't think so when you find the holes in your clothes. (Although that's mostly a Pipp trick -- she's (almost) teaching me topick up my clothes, something my mother failed to do!)



Snuggys Mom* wrote: *


> Aw, there's my girl!
> 
> She really is a lot like Snuggy, looks AND personality! Poor Radar!



Darrydoes have that same oh-so-kissable Snuggyface! I've always LOVED Snuggy's face!! (And BabyBunny Wrigley, too ... wherever Wrigley is). 

But is Snuggy this much of a slob? Darry is THE messiestbunny ever!Her little box had been cleaned thenight before this pic! And no way can I go for wide-angleshots in that bunny's room! 

And I have to hunt down some fully-body Snuggy shots to comparedewlaps. I swear Darry's going to trip over her'skirt'!

naturestee* wrote: *



> Yay! I've been waiting for more pics of yourcrew! Pipp really does look a lot like Mocha- no wonder she'stoo territorial to bond!


Pipp does look mocha-coloured, doesn't she? From the firstday you had Mocha in your avatar, I mentally bonded with you 'cause shelooked like a Pipp! (Can you imagine Pipp and Mocha together?:shock:



sas


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 8, 2006)

sas 

Pippis the most adorable ND dwarf onRO and of coarse PB's Pebbles.:inlove:

That Dill is a Real Wild Man(Bunman) he is such a character,he's just Too Cool, and your such a Great Writer, you really make mesmileever time I read your post.

What a True Angel you are to take care of all these Rescue Animals,They are Truly Blessed to haveYou!:yes::great: :great::great:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SpiritedBunnie (Dec 8, 2006)

She is sooo cute looks just like my bunn but only he is all black and has grey feet. I like the white color.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Ihave to hunt down some fully-body Snuggy shots to comparedewlaps. I swear Darry's going to trip over her'skirt'!


Yes, Darry has developed quite a dewlappie! It looks likeshe's wearing a big cowl-neck sweater! Rememberthose? Do you know if she ever had a litter? 

Snuggy's dewlap isn't that pronounced. She just looks really plump all over - very ROUND.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 8, 2006)

Someone else can relate to that....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Someone else can relate to that....


Aww, a boy dewlappie! Or rather a "dude-lappie"!Are you sure he's a boy?!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

-+Grand idea!! I started a Dewlap Photo Phile! Post away! :biggrin:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17340&amp;forum_id=21&amp;jump_to=246577#p246577


Edit: I merged it with the existing one. :embarrassed:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote:*


> Pippis the mostadorable ND dwarf onRO and of coarse PB's Pebbles.:inlove:
> 
> That Dill is a Real Wild Man(Bunman) he is such a character,he's just Too Cool, and your such a Great Writer, you really make mesmileever time I read your post.


Awwww, gorsh!!! We're all blushing!! :blushan::blushan::blushan:

I meant to thank you for your great advice on all your posts,Mike. When I was toilet trainingmymechanically-challenged roommate and expoundingonthe art of flushing the mechanically-challenged john,Iremembered your signature... I had initially tried tellinghim how to do it, nada, then I went in there with him to demonstrate,still didn't work.Then I remembered your siggyandstood there and watchedHIMdo it, andhe figured it out!!! (I was mentally thanking youprofusely). Andthen he movedout.:rollseyes Oh well!:biggrin:

Thanks again! :thanks:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 9, 2006)

That's very nice of you to notice,Pipp


I studied and researched very hard when I started thinking about owning Bunnies!

Your advice has been Greatly Valued and appreaciated ashaseveyone else's on RO! :great:I learned more from this Forumthen almost anywhere else on the net and there's no better Place thatI'd rather ask advice or get help from!:thanks:RO!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Pipp (Dec 15, 2006)

I CAN'T POST PICS BECAUSE YET AGAIN PIPP ATE MY CAMERA CABLE!! 

AND IF ANYBODY WANTS *SHERRY*, COME AND GET HER!!! 

ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:

Okay... calming down now. :lookaround I have toadmit I was almost bunnied out. (Can someone makeme a rabbit graphic with a big red 'X' through it?) 

Sherry is still a MEGA pain in thebutt.:banghead It's all quieton the Western front at the moment, but I know she's just storing it upfor another all night and half the day session. (I reallyshould wake her up so she's tired out tonight, but I just need thepeace). :whatevah

The story ... I'm bunnysitting for Dawn (Aurora369) 'tilJanuary. Dawn and Ryan dropped off Wildfire, little Zeke andBaxter yesterday. D&amp;R were running late, so it was aset up the pen, a quick pat and out the door. As noted inanother thread, they were all totally freaked out -- Baxter was shakinglike a leaf and petrified, the others weren't that muchbetter. But I quickly built them some hidey boxes,offered a little lettuce, and all was well. With those three,anyway. 

THey're right smack in the middle of Dill and Sherry'sterritory. Dill, bless his heart, was awesome. Myroommate says it'sbecause he thinks he's human, so when hesaw the bunnies,it was like, "Rabbits! Cool! Hey,what's for dinner?"

Sherry, on the otherhand, has been grunting, biting through the bars (Ihad to very quickly build another pen around the pen, seeing as shemanaged to bite everybunny at least once -- and me and all threecats!!!), body slamming into the grids, grabbing and shaking them withher teeth and pooping and peeing EVERYWHERE. Okay, I expectedthat. But she just won't quit! It went on all nightand this morning. I have no idea whereshe's gettingthe energy. She's only just now tuckered out and lying besidethe pen relatively quiet. (She's totally abandoned Dill, somuch for the bonded pair).

I think the neighbours are ready for rabbit stew. :growl: (Soare the cats -- and I maybe checking outa receipe or twomyself).

Pipp, except for for her really bad wire habbit,has also beengreat. She came to terms with her territorial issues whenDill andDarry, and then Sherryarrived.She hasour room and anythingoutside our room doesn't exist. (Other than respondingwitha few poops when Sherry poops,pees andgruntson the other side of the bunnygate -- and nowthat I'm thinking about it, Sherry never did stop doing that, so shemay never quit with the others, either!) :shock:

Anyway, that's Sherry's problem, not the bunny-sittees! Theyare SO SWEET!! I wanted to refrain from saying who myfavourite is until Dawn signed back on and had a chance toguess... I don't think she'd get it right... Butthe winner is...

:waiting:

:waiting:

:waiting:

:waiting:

:blueribbon:








BAXTER!!! 

He is the SWEETEST guy! I love him to bits! Andactually, I think Sherry's sweet on him too. She bit my footwhen I was petting him, and I thought she was jealous because I waspetting another bunny, but now I think it's because she has designs onBaxter. She doesn't like Wildfire at all and REALLYHATES Zeke. (But frankly my dear....) 

Updates will be tough without the camera cable. And on thatsubject, I have no idea how Pippmanaged to get thatcable. It was on my desk tucked away behind themonitor. I haven't seen her on the desk since I changed theset up eons ago. I leave the room and come back to findhersitting on my desk chair lookinginnocent.:innocent No quickmovements like she had just jumped from the desk. But ALL thecables back there are chewed, some worse than others, includng mymonitor! None of the other four bunnies chewwires,I don't know why she's sofanatical.Somebody promised to drop off some treebranches for me (not that she's ever showed much interest),butthey never appeared and aren't responding to emails,so... And she doesn't like 'toy' wires, only liveand important ones. :grumpy

Anyhoo, I am wrapping things up 'cause I have to start back to work pretty quick (I've run out of reasons to not do that).

Jan, if you've got a FedEx number, I'll package up Sherry, I believeshe's on your bunnynapping list. (Heck,what's your address? I'll foot the bill!)


EDIT: Here'ssome ofDawn's pics. 






Here's Zeke, Baxter and Wildfire (from Dawn's thread).  






They look just like this when they're here -- except they've got twohidey boxes, and there's a lot more poops.:disgust: (The territorial thing). I expect thatwill die down. 

No offense, Dawn, but somebunnies in there are just a littlestinky! It doesn't help that Wildfire hogs the big litter panfor her bed. Zeke is too young to care, they justfall out of him wherever he is (babies!), but Baxterliterally has no where to go. :biggrin: I put in abigger one, we'll see how that goes. 

sas :whistlingpipp :bunnydance:dill:bunnyheartsherry :devilradar and darry:toastingbunsbaxter :bunny19zeke:brown-bunnyand wildfire :brownbunny


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 15, 2006)

Do I need to send "The BunFather" up there to break up any fights?

He's moping 'cause he got kicked out of his bedroom so Eric could have it back again...

Ever seen a 17 pound rabbit mope?

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Dec 16, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Do I need to send "The BunFather" up there to break up any fights?


Can Tiny come sit on Sherry? That might be the only thingthat makes her quit! (Actually, maybe they'll bond,hmm.... onder: And then Miss Bea can come bondwith Dill, and then.... ) 



TinysMom* wrote: *


> He's moping 'cause hegot kicked out of his bedroom so Eric could have it back again...
> Ever seen a 17 pound rabbit mope?



Hey, that was HIS bedroom! Must be nice having a bedroombunny who mopes ratherthan throws tantrums... like SOME&lt;coughpippdill&gt; bunnies I know.

And Dawn, my apolgies for sayingyour bunnies arestinky. I do believe that's my bunnies!:baghead I just discovered a whack of pee tuckedaway on Dill and Sherry's side of thepen -- a ton of it andboy was it smelly.(It was the old 'pee in/on/aroundthegreengarbage bag on thefloor'trick).(You're still into me for a pair of slipperssocks, though!) 

I've now got your gang running around (with Dill and Sherry locked inthe basement stairway, hopefully asleep).

I've got bad news about Zeke -- he can jump!! But maybe youknew that.  All of my bunnies are blocked with a one gridhigh fence across the doorways and other places I don't want them togo. Nobody has ever jumped those grids (although maybe Pippused to, I don't remember). Zeke doesn't thinktwice. He's over in a flash without even pausing when he getsto them! :shock:

This could be a loooooog three weeks! :biggrin:

Zeke is STILL out there running everywhere full speed, but the othertwo went back in the pen after about 20minutes.:rollseyes Baxter made a secondround, though, he's pretty fearless. Wildfire is stillchoosing to be a homebody. So I guess I'm not going to breakit up when somebunny chases her, it's the only exercise shegets! (More like a game than harrassment, so I'm not tooworried). 

I've been lap cuddling Zeke alot, so no worriesthere. I haven't picked up Baxter, but he's getting constantpets in and out of the pen.Wildfire isn't up for asmany, but she seems pretty happy. 

All is well, have a nice trip. :kiss:

sas :whistlingpipp :bunnydance:dill:bunnyheartsherry :devilradar and darry:toastingbunsbaxter :bunny19zeke:brown-bunnyand wildfire :brownbunny


----------



## Pipp (Dec 16, 2006)

Bunnysitting Update:

Baxter hopped over the pen. :shock:

He was SO proud of himself, too! Thank GodI wasthere and Sherry wasn't! I still don't know for sure if shewants to bond or bite him. I held her next to him and shelunged, so... 

I've now got grids on top of the corners where the hidey boxesare. He hopped on the box, which isn't all that high, andthen jumped the fence from there, but they love those boxes, couldn'tbear to take them away. Zeke likes to take a flying leap ontothebox from across the pen, slides across the top, smashesinto the pen wall, shakes his head, jumps down and does itagain.:rofl:

And I cleaned up all MY bunnies' flood of territorial poopsand pees outside the pen, and now I'm back to thinking it's YOUR guyswith the ... uh... fragrance.  I thinkZeke is coating the other two. Yuck! Boys! He-monesbe gone! 

sas

(maybe we should make a Dawn Down Under blog?)


Additional: Baxter seems really thin, quiteboney... and he LOVES veggies, and he also loves Zeke's highprotein pellets (a lot more than Zeke does), I'm trying to feed him andZeke more, and at the same time cut back Wildfire's pellets.Zeke is also a veggie fanatic, I had to take away thebowlyesterday because Iwas afraid he wasn't used tothem, and he seemed intent on eatingthe whole bowlhimself.They're notused to a lot ofveggies, right? 

sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 16, 2006)

Feeling like this? ullhair:

Sounds like a zoo over there! Im sure things will settle down after afew days...theyre just testing their boundaries right now and exploringthe new place. 

Im sure youre having lots of fun though!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 16, 2006)

Pipp

Just an FYI....one of my bucks (Spidey) used to CLIMB up the NIC cubes to get out of the rabbitry (I use NIC for the gate).

So while he's probably jumping - it IS possible for a rabbit to CLIMB....

Doesn't that make you feel better?

Peg

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey! SAS

Why don't you pickup a$6? 25ft.extention cord and cut it in like 4 sectionshide the ends so Pipp can't tell where it hooked up and leave the loopsout for here to chew till her little hearts content? :dunno:Ijust Might fool Her!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Pipp (Dec 17, 2006)

TinysMom* wrote: *


> So while he's probably jumping - it IS possible for a rabbit to CLIMB....
> 
> Doesn't that make you feel better?



*:shock::thud: :imsick:*

And it's now pretty clear that Sherry and Baxter are NOTmaking:loveeyes at each other, it's morelike



or :boxing.

They had quite the tussle through the bars tonight. 

Meanwhile I have to figure out a way to tell Dawn they're all far too awesome to give back. onder:

*tenacrewoods wrote:*


> Why don't you pick up a$6? 25ft.extention cord and cutit in like 4 sections hide the ends so Pipp can't tell where it hookedup and leave the loops out for here to chew till her little heartscontent? :dunno:I just Might fool Her!


Mike, she likes to keep 'current'.  I swear shecan tell a live one from a dead one at 20 paces. She also canspot that annoying camera cable a mile away. And I guessshe's not keen on ringing phones and the DSL-powered Net access, 'causeshe LOVES going for those (live) phone wires. She's no dumbbunny! 

LOL! And as I'm typing this, I look down and she's chewing a dead phonecord she fished out of the garbage!This may beworth another shot! 

sas :whistlingpipp :bunnydance:dill:bunnyheartsherry :devilradar and darry:toastingbunsbaxter :bunny19zeke:brown-bunnyand wildfire :brownbunny


----------



## naturestee (Dec 17, 2006)

At everything! LOL! Oh SAS you are in so much trouble with all those buns!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 22, 2006)

Below is a repeat of my Bunny George post in the RB thread, with an update. 

Georgehas since called and left a message on my answeringservice, I think he's in denial, he said that Wayne had lapsed into acoma three weeks ago, he was still in a coma and to pray forhim.





Someone on a local rescue board also directed me to aCBCdocumentary on street people and their pets, andGeorge is oneof them, although in that story, he says the bunny's name is'Howard'.It'sdefinitely the same bunny,though. Turns out George found him starving in Stanley Parkone winterbeing eyed by a coyote.


Here's the photo that ran with the story (thanks to JadeIcing for formating it for me). 







And here's thelink, to the whole story --click on'Creature Comforts', and then Creature Comforts again on the next page,except the text, not the headline (that would be tooeasy),and George is on Pg.4.

http://archive.cbcradio3.com/issues/2005_02_25/main.cfm?IssueId=176


sas 


-----------------------

Asfriends and roommates know, Ive been obsessingsince the summerabout finding Bunny George  a homeless manin my neighbourhood with a little Pipp look-a-like named Wayne ridingon top of his shopping cart. The bunny was his whole world.It struck a chord.

I met George in front of a pet store this past summer, sitting on thewindow ledge with Wayne in his arms, licking his fingers.George was dressed in a cowboy hat with the cuffs on his pants at leastfour inches above his ankles. Wayne, he said, was four yearsold. He'd had him since he was a baby. The bunnyhad obviously just had surgery, his shoulder area was shaved, Georgeconfirmed that he had been very ill and had been to the vet.He told me that he himself was also a vet, but then couldnt rememberthe name of the ailment that Wayne had. (He also said he wasa Texas millionaire, had 800 bunnies, and he had to go catch a plane toBuenos Aires but hed be back tomorrow. George obviously hadmental issues).

At first, George didnt really want me to pay much attention to Wayne,he later told me that people had tried to take Wayne or hurt him(although I got the impression it was unrelated to hissurgery). He made reference to some out-there conspiracytheory. I dismissed it at the time, but now Iwonderif he was being harassed bypetactivists as wellasteased (or worse) by thugs and neighbourhoodkids. He warmed up to me and became more communicative as wetalked about our bunnies. When I left, I told him I hopedtorun into him again.

I couldnt stop thinking about George and Wayne. I think itwas because of how much George loved his littlebunny. I really feared for him. I started casuallyasking about him at the pet store, each time relieved to hear his bunnywas in with him and both were okay.

Then I started actively looking for him, at least once or twice aweek. I wanted to give him a big bag of hay and pellets if heneeded some (the pet store let him run a tab, but they said he wouldntaccept anything they said was free), and make sure he was still beingtaken care of by a vet. I never did find out what vet he wasseeing or how he paid the tab.

I left my phone number with the pet store, and left messages -- andactually got one in return, saying (amid a bunch of weird stuff), thathed like it if I could bunny sit, or drive him to the vet if he neededto go there. The pet store lost the note, although they saidhe didnt leave a number, anyway  not too surprising. Asgood as the pet store was to him, none of the clerks ever thought todial the number and hand him the phone, or call me themselves to tellme he was in (I was two blocks away). I always missedhim.They never remembered to ask who his vet was, either. (Imay be broke but my credit's good).

I bonded with a number of the other street people in my search, Idcheck in with them to ask, and theyd pass on messages, too -- butthese people dont have cell phones.

The street people weren't judgmental, but othersoften shooktheir heads about a bunny living like that. But I told themI couldnt disagree more. I cant imagine a better home forWayne  even though he really didnt have a home atall.

When we had a snowstorm two weeks ago, I found myself again on thestreets walking around looking desperately for BunnyGeorge.

I still blame myself for not trying harder  getting up earlier, staying out later, going out more often.

When I hit the pet store today, as always, I asked aboutGeorge. The clerks faces fell, and my heart sank.Wayne had died. George had been in a week ago with the news,still in tears. He told them it was lung cancer, but whoknows.

I said, Oh, too bad! I paid for my pet food, and went home. And completely fell apart.

:rip: So RIP little Wayne. And George...I don't have the words to describe how much I feel your pain.I'm so very very sorry.

sas:bigtears:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello! Sas

I just wanted to say hi andthat this is one awsome Story,even though it's very sad. Most peoplewouldn't have went through the trouble or spent the time thatyou did caring about a homeless personand I really hopeGeorge is doing alright since his lose of Wayne.

You are a wonderful Writerand Person, youcanreally bring life to your subjects and canmakeone feel their pain and Yours!:great: Hope you are ableto find George just to be able to talk to him and see how he'sdoing.

Please let us Know if Do!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Pipp (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a new bunnysitter... Bunny George.  

(see above for his story,his bunny was definitely named Howard, Wayne was his 'alias').

I figured George needed a bunny fix, so I arranged to meet him at a petstore a couple of days ago and I brought Pipp withme.We hung out therefor a good threehours watching Pipp and talking bunnies. He turned out to bea cool, perfectly lucid fellow. Whenheoffered to walk us home, I agreed, hechained up his cart andwalked the two blocks to my house, came to the door to see the otherbunnies, and it made him very happy (which made me very happy). 

I called around the next day to check him out with some ofthehomeless advocates he mentioned, they all said he was agood guy. :thumbup

He called the next day to offer me Howard's leftover bunnysupplies,I said sure, invited him over. He camepretty late (probably on purpose, he's no dummy ),and beingincredibly cold outside with his only option being a space on the floorof a church hallway, and only until 6 AM, I offered him mycouch. :lookaround

(There's actually snow on the ground -- very very unusual -- and it's a zillion below).

He's still here.:upsidedown: He'spositively drinking in the bunnies, he's totally wiredtothem. I told him that Baxter, Wildfire and Zekewill be leaving tomorrow, and I thought he was going tocry. (Enough time has passed that we can talk aboutHoward without getting teary, but there are some tough moments).:cry2 

(I found out that the primary cause of Howard's deathwaspneumonia, he diedduring the previous veryrarecold snap, which makes me feel even worse for not findinghim sooner). :cry2:cry2:cry2:cry2

He wants to come by (or move in onderand help me look after mineeveryday.:sweep

Thatmay mean I can take in some fosters (frankly,I'm bunnied out if I'm on my own, but maybe if George really does helpand somebody will let meFOSTER, I can take in another couple,we'll see how that goes). 

Otherwise all is well (except that Pipp has become unlittertrainedandone of my cats is having a major allergic reaction tosomething). :shock:

Stay tooned! 



saspipp :bunnydance:dill:bunnyheartsherry :brownbunnyradar anddarry :toastingbunsbaxter :bunny19zeke:brown-bunnyand wildfire:bunny24


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Sas!

What a great thing to do for George and for the bunnies!

I am riveted to find out what happens next at your place!

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Spring (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow!  George sounds like a pretty awesome guy!

Poor Howard . I know, we got about a foot and a half of snow where Iam and it's so cold! I couldn't imagine being homeless .

Keep us updated!


----------



## Jenni (Jan 13, 2007)

That is a great story! What a unique and unusal experience. And it sounds like he has made a friend.

At college, there was a homeless man that we called "grasshopper" or"greenman" because all his clothes and his bicylcle weregreen. He had pet squirrel that rode around on hisshoulder. I once say him kiss it on the mouth. Itwas quite tame.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Sas, you have such a big heart.You are the most loving and generous person, but PLEASE, PLEASE becareful with this. 

Do you know George's story? How did he become homeless? Does he have a drug or alcohol problem?

I really don't want to bring you down, but you have to think of your own safety. 

Street people can't always transition back to a "normal" life. 

I wish you all the best. It's a wonderful thing you're trying to do, but please be careful.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 14, 2007)

Awww, Laura, thanks for your concern. :hug1 Wise words.

Yes, the long-term homeless are usually homeless for areason. I did a great deal of research into George, includingchecking with the shelters, the neighbourhood advocates, the clerks atthe stores he sleeps in front of,and thelocalpolice, before inviting him over.

George doesn't drink ordo drugs (a rarity), his only historyof violence has been verbal abuse. (He's been known to bequite a ranter, he has 'episodes'). They all believe him tobe pretty honest. He's definitely not a con artist -he'snot a very good liar. He likes to play thesystem, though. I'mcorrecting my original storyafter studying him further -- he certainly has no qualms about takingcharity!If he intially refusedoffers of freeanything, it was tocreate a good impression for the future. 

He told me a story about landing his first job when he wasakid, and over the course of the tale, he mentioned inpassing that he had showed up late the first day and soon found it tooboring and quit.Ergo George being 'down on hisluck'. Industrious is definitely not the word forGeorge. The only thing that movtivateshimare the bunnies -- he's very attentive there.But he can't be bothered to get out thebread to makeasandwich, muchless the mustard-- he justeats the meat.

I've seen no hint of the delusions, I suspect he has episodes andreacts with 'stories' when he feels he's been looked down on.And I haven't seen much evidence of it, but he is paranoidalthough I'm sure living on the street will do that to you.

He gets enough welfare for a skid row hotelroom (he won'tadmit to mental issues to get a disability increase), but he won'tassociate with _that _neighbourhood or _those_ people, he'drather sleep on the street. He rants about the system beingunfair to the poor -- he can get free meals, but he has to travel 20blocks. I think he thinks they shoulddeliver.He definitely thinks the worldowes hima living,he's 'earned' it by living on thestreet all this time. :huh

Anyway, thanks for the reminder!

sas and the gang :bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2007)

So you went from fostering bunnies to fostering bunny people?

I hope everything works out well with George coming to yourplace! He sounds like a woman at an assisted living home myhubby used to work in. She was on welfare all her lifebecause she refused to work, even after her kids were out of thehouse. Then when she couldn't live on her own any more shecomplained that the government was treating her horribly because theyweren't paying for her to live at a ritzy upscale place.Apparently having her own room in a small 5 bedroom facility (ex-house,so it was very comfy) with home cooked meals and somebody to clean upwasn't enough.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 15, 2007)

Bunny George is really opening up.He'sreally sweet, and very genuine.Someof the mental issues are appearing, although they're not sobad.He's not 'challenged' or 'child like', I thinkhe's bi-polar. I think I headed an 'episode' off at the pass,triggered by Dawn picking upBaxter. It didn't occurto me he'd take it that hard. I guess between Baxter'spersonality and his wheezing (keeping in mind that Howardhadpneumonia), I guess he really bonded with him.He started pacing an looking glassy eyed, very worried that Dawnwouldn't take good enough care of him. But I reassured himthat Dawn was one of the best bunny moms in the world, and thatpacified him. 

UnfortunatelyDill got extemely ill with a gas attack (see myinfirmary post) right after Baxter left.Georgedidn't really want me to take him to the vet. He was worriedthat it was extremely cold outside and Dillmight catchpneumonia, too, or the vet may give him something that would make himworse, and that he wasn't getting a chance to rest with all themassaging, etc -- which was a good point.I put himin the carrier with the door open, I told George that if he tried tocome out of the carrier, I'd wait.ButDilljust laid in there like a little limp noodle,soI decided to take him in and got ready to go. Butthen Dill snapped out of it and all was well. 

George is feeling incredibly guilty about Howard's death.He's beating himself up about not having the money for a vet, andhaving him on the streetduring thecold snap(although the insulation in and around Howard's kennel was quiteamazing). (For the record, he doesn't know how old Howard waswhen he first got him, but he had him four years, and he had lots ofbunnies before Howard).

Anyhoo, now that Dawn has her bunnies back, I'm going to try andconcentrate on finishing my book and NOT bunnies. Not surewhat that's going to mean for George. It's going to snow hereagain pretty quick. He needs to be indoors. Itcould be a bit challenging -- he normally doesn't do laundry, he justgoes to one of the many shelters that provide free clothesandgets another set. :biggrin: Hopefullyhe'll do that soon, or I can convince him to try the laundry thing justthis one time. 

Otherwisehe's not bothering me (other than talking my ear off).



saset al


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

Youre a great person for helping him out. 

Maybe you guys could work something out where he comes a few days aweek to play and cuddle with the bunnies? That way you dont have himlingering around while you try to work?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 6, 2007)

THREE pages back to find out how all in your warren are? :nonono:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

Still haven't replaced my camera cable!






Everybunny is justfine!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydanceButGeorge is driving me nuts).





I will be signing off to get back in book mode, I've done well the lasttwo or three weeks, but this week, I've fallen offschedule.








I'm so seriously in debtnow



I have no choice! 

So see you all in a week or three!!:wave:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 6, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Iwill be signing off to get back in book mode, I've done well the lasttwo or three weeks, but this week, I've fallen offschedule.


Hey everyone! Maybe Pipp needs her own banned group... :brat:

Don't have time to read every post I've missed right now but I hope everybunny is well (and I will have to figure out who the heck Bunny George is...:dunno).


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 7, 2007)

Woah that's awesome!! It's so hard to loose apet in any circumstance, but to loose one when you're on the streetsand that's all you've got would be horrible... What you've done forGeorge is so kind and wonderful! 
xox
Lara and Bangbang

p.s. how many bunnies do you currently have? They are all so beautiful


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 7, 2007)

If I am right its two pairs and one single.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 29, 2007)

I can't believe I haven't updated this since February! 

This one will have to be short and sweet, more later! 

I'm up to SEVEN bunnies! As per the rescue thread, here... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19339&amp;forum_id=7

I've taken in Dill's mom and sister, who were housed in the same AWFULcircumstances as Dill and Darry when I first got them viaDawn. Here's Dawn'spics of the cages: 











This is Sugar n' Spice, Dill's sister.

I built my first NIC cage-- although it's more of a pen --for the girls, and they're in seventh heaven! THey haveperches on three levels, a little back area and a tunnel.It's not huge, but way huger than what they had. They'retucked into a corner of the living room next to the couch, which is nowdisputed territory. The new girls could originally jump fromthe pen onto the couch, and at first Dill and Sherry reluctantly letthem do that, but once they started jumping onto the floor of THEIRlivingroom, all bets were off. We had some pretty gnarlybunny fights, and the couch became quite the poop andpeerecepticle. :disgust:We're stilldealing with that one. 

Pipp has had a long fight with poopy butt and molar spurs, you can seethe details here in the infirmary -http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19728&amp;forum_id=16-butshe's much better now.  

I have a new roomie moving in on Sunday, he's from Romania, and heseems to love the bunnies.  That of course wasthe main criteria. (I left the bunny poops on the couch justto set the right tone).  

I finally gave Bunny George the boot. I haven't heard fromhim in a few days, he's probably not very happy with me. ButI gave him the option of being my roommate, but that meant paying rent,and I don't think he liked that idea -- even though welfare would havepaid most of it. :rollseyes He thinks he deservesto have everything forfree. :clown

More later! 



sas  pipp:bunnydance: dill:bunnyheartsherry:brownbunnyradar:bunny17: derry:bunny19 and sugar and sekura:toastingbuns


----------



## Pipp (Mar 29, 2007)

PS: I'm about to go and buy a new vacuum cleaner. 

I think it will be a Shark Transformer Stick, it's onsale, half price!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 29, 2007)

London Drugs also has a bunch of vacuums on saleright now, getting rid of last years models. Hoover has apretty good little canister vac that has good reviews.

How's Sekura's boo-boo's coming along? All healing up nicely?

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Apr 2, 2007)

I got the vacuum as above, it's great, althougha little overwhelmed by all the dirt. (The Hepa filter needscleaning every couple of minutes, but that's because of the dirt/dustfrom the deep-clean, not the bunny poops/hair). 

Sekura's swelling has gone down, she has a small hard lump on her lipnow instead of a tennis-ball-size swelling, so hopefully it's goingaway on its own. Sugar is closing one eye,though. It's reddish around the edges, but not too bad, sonot sure what's up with that. I'll give it a day or three.

These new guys are even bigger slobs than Darry.:shock: They're trashing their pen within minutes,and they are SO not litter trained.I'm goingto have to get some pics. 

Pipp had run of the house yesterday while I was cleaning up, she seemsto be back to normal.  She normally doens't likebeing out of my room that much, but she was definitely having a goodtime. 

She's wolfing down her salad and her poops area respectible size, although I'd prefer them to be a little bigger. 

New roomie moved in, he's from Romania. I think he's a bitshocked by the bunny debris, but he seems game. We'll seeabout that. 



sas  and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 2, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Pipp... seems to be back to normal.


*Yeah Pipp!*

:bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::colors::bunnydance::jumpforjoy::bunnydance:

Did you figure which foods worked when Pippwasfeeling poorly. Isitgoing to be3or 4 months for the next dentalappointment? The spurs are an on goingthing.

So far Pebbles is fine with her teeth. May be it'sthe papaya tablets and Zupreem Bird Treats thatkeep her teeth in check asshereally has to crunchdown on them, which she likes.

Rainbows!


----------



## Haley (Apr 2, 2007)

I missed the update!

Im so glad Pipp is better. And are these two girls fosters or permanentresidents?  We need some pics when you have a chance!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 3, 2007)

I missed this too!:shock:

I want pics! And don't tell me Pipp ate the camera cord again.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 3, 2007)

YAY! Glad ot hear Pipp is back to her old self.

I bought the EXACT same vacuum abouta month ago (on saletoo!). It's great - I bought it specifically for bunny furbecause the broom was just not getting it all. The filter isgreat. You really have to buy a pack of them though becausethere's only so many times you can dust it off. I found thathitting the soft fuzzy filter against the exterior brick of the housegets it super clean (don't ask how I figured that out....).

___________
Nadia


----------



## Pipp (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL!! Thanks Nadia, the brick trickworks!! The only drawback is there isn't an easy wrap orretractable function for the cord, which already has nicks in itgalore. :disgust:

Here's the avatar Dill is using for his own account in Bunny Chat --although he doesn't think he's a bunny, so not sure how often he'll gothere. 







And FINALLY... here are some pics of the new girls!Oddly enough, they look about the same size, but Sugar (the orangegirl) is quite a bit bigger than her Mom, Sekura. 






Here they are getting along just fine on the couch. They'rebonded, but they sure fight a lot! :shock: They also have abad 'misplaced' aggression problem, when Sherry is grunting at themfrom outside their pen, they _really _fight. 






Sugar's right eye has a problem, it's closed or partiallyclosed most of the time, not sure why that'shappening.And Sekura was getting into fights withSherry and Dill as well as Sugar,and got her nose and mouthall chewed up before I decided the free-run bonding wasn't going aswell as I thought. :rollseyes






The girls are pretty much confined to this corner pen, As youcan see, they are SLOBS!!!! They use the litter box as a'dig' play box -- this was taken just hours after I putfreshpaper, litter and hay in it! And they poop and peeeverywhere. :grumpy 

At leastthey now have the three levels to hop around on andSugar can get away from Sekura when she goes to biteher. Sugar's fur had been VERY patchy, and I thinkit was from her and Sekura being confined together in that small shedcage. It didn't seem like she was molting. And nowthat they have more space and some escape routes, her coat has grownin. 

That's all for now!



sas  pipp:bunnydance: dill:bunnyheartsherry:brownbunnyradar:bunny17: darry:bunny19 and sugar and sekura:toastingbuns


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

I love Sugar and Sekura:bunnyheart, what a shameabout the fighting:?It's reallygood they now havethe space to have a bit of time apart

But goodness me, they are messy girls!!:shock:


----------



## Haley (Apr 7, 2007)

Im in love with Sugar and Sekura! I have tworexy foster girls now as well. Its often difficult to decide whether toseparate them or not. They grunt and fight a lot. So far Ive kept themtogether..

So are you keeping these two or still fostering? onder:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, first off, I changed the cage around a bitat Dawn's suggestion, here's the slightly modified version that worksWAAAAAY better, they now have a double shelf to lounge aroundon.  











The girls have almost completely stopped fighting now that they've got the space.  

And they are technically fosters, but it's a moot point seeing asthey're not from a bunny org,they're Dawn's privaterescues. They're here as long as I am, though. Butwhen I have to move from here, I'm not sure how that willwork. onder:

I'll probably have to move into somebody's barn.  

I've got more news -- George again - but I'll make another post. 

sas


----------



## Pipp (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, George is back.  Hecalled me the other day, the first time in a couple ofweeks. (He had sent me an email asking for a copyof a pic I had of him and his bunny Howard, although he signed itHoward). Apparently he had been hospitalized, I'm still notsure what that was all about, but he's taking psych meds, so that'sgood.  

The sort of bad part is that as I suspected he would, he ended upbuying two bunnies from a pet store.   I can't really blame him, none ofthe rescues would let him adopt.... But the really bad newsis that he has an unaltered male and female. And he won'talter them. He says he'll keep them apart, but it'sgoing to be tough.One of themis quitepossibly the cutest bunny I think I've ever seen.Ihad to invite him over, really wanted to check out thebunnies. He's still here, my roommate doesn't seem to mindtoo much -- althoughI think he would like George to changehis clothes, it's probably been a week or two. 






This is Tommy, he's a young purebred dutch -- and definitely a cardcarrying member of the Dutch mafia. It's his way or thehighway. Definitely not a cuddle bun.He's supposed to be three months old, but he looksolder. He's a good size and his man bits are firmlyin place. 











This little girl -- and she is little, all skin and bones, poor thing-- doesn't have a name yet, but she's a pb American FuzzyLop. She's a sweetheart! She comes to the window ofher box and I think with a little time, she'll be a kisser and agroomer.

George is keeping them in two very large cardboard boxes with holes cutin them. It's not as bad as it sounds, they've got lots ofroom, they're out of drafts. When it gets too messy, he justgets another couple of boxes. He's got them stacked on hiscart. 

He regrets getting them in a lot of respects. When he gotthem, he was on a 'mission', and couldn't think of anythingelse. Nobody was around to say, 'not a good idea,George'. He would have listened.  Buton the positive side, he's as expected, very protective of them, andthat's why he's taking psych meds. He says he has to 'keephimself together' in order to take proper care of them. 

I've given him hay and pellets (although honestly, the guy is gettingway more money then me from welfare, especially sincethe:censored2: is still collecting rent from welfare bypretending to be living at my place). I don't knowhow long I can lethim stay, though. 

The only other thing I really don't like is that he reaches in to pullthem out of the box rather than let them hop out on their own, sothey're becoming cage aggressive -- or 'box' aggressive I guess. 

I just wish I would have just gotten him bunnies from Craigs listrather than holding off and looking for just the right situation forhim. At least I could have made sure they were sturdy andneutered. 

But I guess it's done now. 



sas


----------



## binkies (Apr 10, 2007)

Those are some gorgeous buns. poor George. Hemeans well, but I guess he just needs some guidance. At least he hassomething in his life for stability now, a reason to stay on his medsand keep himself on track.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't recall if you ever said what he (George)has.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow...I love the cage setup you have for Sugar and Sekura...very nice! 

Poor George...and those poor wittle bunnies... I hope he's getting the help he needs.

Ali, I believe he has Paranoid Scitzophrenia (sorry for the spelling).

Hugs to everyone! 

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

K. Coming from a family full of crazy I tend to be more curious of things like that.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 10, 2007)

George is definitely getting the help he needsright now -- from me! I'm still in the best position to keephim on track. The psych meds will sure help, but the mostimportant things for him are bunnies and stability, alongwithsleep and decent food.

OtherwiseI'd give him the boot. ButIcan'tknowing theconsequences to both him and hisbunnies. :sigh

Here's a not great pic of him and the baby fuzzy... who in my mind is the cutest bunny on the planet!








sas and the (ever growing) gang of a million:

pipp:bunnydance: dill:bunnyheartsherry:brownbunnyradar:bunny17:darry:bunny19,sugar&amp; sekura:toastingbuns, Tommy :rabbithop, the fuzzy :bunny16and George


----------



## Haley (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, George's buns are just precious! Im in love with this guy:






And the other looks like Pipp with a fur coat. Too cute! 

Bless you for helping George and the buns. I cant imagine how stressful it is to balance all that. 

And I love Sugar and Sekura. They are just beautiful.:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

Awww. How good of you to help takecare of him. He needs you right now sas. I hope thebuns will be ok and he will stay on his meds. That's greatthat he realizes he needs to and has some motivation for it, the buns!

Thanks for the pic of him too! How cute.


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 28, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I did promise Lisa from SARSBC (Small Animal Rescue) that I'd foster a little dwarf, so that still may happen, although that means an NIC cage in the living room, and keeping everybody apart. But we'll see. I really seriously can only _foster_ the dwarf, because I'm renting my place and at some point I will be moving, andfive bunnies are a hard sell for landlords and strata councils.
> 
> I'm still hoping I'll be able to give up Dill, Lisa has the perfect family lined up for him, but I dunno about that. :cry2


Hahahahaha, remember these days? When 5 seemed like a lot?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2007)

Heh! Missed this last post! Sorry 'bout that! 

I have to figure out what's gone since May. <sigh> 

I think the squished bunny pics didn't make it... equal opportunity squishers! (And they _always_ sleep sleep like that -- one way or the other).






Sugar and Sekura






Sakura and Sugar....

Sugar and Sakura (Dawn mightgo back to the'a' spelling) are with Dawn:tears2:and I have her three SARS fosters. Cookie though, the third sister,passed away suddenly of unknown causes acoupleof weeks ago. (Necropsy showed a bad liver, but why is still a mystery). 










Here are the fosters on my incredibly messyporch... (Oh, and those are my two'new' used carrier/tote things in the upper right hand corner). 






and in their slightly modified pen (where they can - and do - each have the own shelf). 






JordiWes and her hubby Riyaz were in town for bunny switching day and dropped by.  






Here's Riyaz and Dawn's Baxter. (Whatta smile! I love a man who loves rabbits!!)

con't....


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2007)

Lesseee... what else are we missing? I think all of the Darry and Radar pics I posted ESPECIALLY for Snuggy and her mom didn't make it. 













Darry






Radar...






A shot from my back porch... (I wonder if the landlady -- who lives next door -- has noticed that my rabbits ate her wall? Never... I repeat, NEVER... run out of fruit tree branches at the same time youput your backroom bunnies on ignore for a few weeks). 






Here's the pen when Sugar and Sekura were still in it. (They're sleeping in this pic!)

con't...


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2007)

More Darry... (just for Snuggy!)















Sekura (who's seven!) building a nest... but she still had to come over to see if I had a treat for her. (Tho not sure where she thought she'd put it). 

Which reminds me... did the story about Sekura'smouth problemmake it? I don't think so... She stopped eating and just sat in a corner looking stressed. I though it might be a tooth issue because she'd lunge forward when I offered her food (she's quite the piggy) but then wouldn't take it. 

It turned out to be a 'mouth' issue. And a hair issue. 






She had ALL THIS crammed in her mouth and couldn't open it. She was looking prettyblue when I picked her up to look at her teeth and tugged at a few strands of hair... which begat a few more strands of hair... and it just kept coming!! I don't know how she did it. Her mouth is the size of the paper clip in the photo! 

con't...


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a pic my last roommate took of Dill and Sherry. (It was like living with a cadaver, but she took good photos). 






This is my new roomie, Pak. He's a sweetheart! When he first came to see the place Dill started pawing at his leg as he usual does, but then startedchewing a hole though his pants. I warned him, and he just giggled and watched.  My kinda guy!! (Too bad he's only here until September). 






Dill, where he's not supposed to be... on the kitchen table. I found him there in the morning, happily finishing up the last of a container of pellets. :X (Being the little gentleman he is, he picked up the container andtipped it so some fell on the floor for Sherry, waiting below, before going back to his munching). :biggrin2:






Here's Sherry licking his ear as a thankyou. 

Oh, and Pipp was sick... molar spurs again. And for some reason, she will no longer eat pumpkin. And she's really digging her heels in on the issue. Guess who won that battle? 

Here's a hint... It wasn't me!















(for now)...


----------



## Haley (Jul 5, 2007)

YAY! So glad to see you put your lost pics up (and added some more). 

My fav is the one's of Sekura building her nest. Sooo cute. 

And if he wasnt sitting in front of me, I would swearthis isMr. Tumnus regurgitated:






And this is probably the cutest pic Ive ever seen. It makes me smile :biggrin2:






So Dawn has S&S and you have the fosters...does Dawn still haveBaxter and Zeke?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 6, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> And if he wasnt sitting in front of me, I would swearthis isMr. Tumnus regurgitated....


LOL! That's right! The Mr. Tumnus comment was probably the funniest thing I've read on RO!! 

I hate losing posts... now I don't remember who said it or the exact wording (I'm also tired), but it was perfect!

Haley* wrote: *


> So Dawn has S&S and you have the fosters...does Dawn still haveBaxter and Zeke?


Yup, Dawn is looking to bond the four of them. They got along on the porch, but Sugar apparently is being a bad bunny and biting the boys. 

While I'm here, I'll addone more of Pipp, post-pumpkin...A disapproval candidate.  








sas and the warren :bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 6, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> And this is probably the cutest pic Ive ever seen. It makes me smile :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Riyaz found his heart bunny... Baxter! He is in love.

I think Dawn should be able to bond those 4 some day, it's just Sugar that's being the little biotch!

I got to hold Pipp though and I got to pet Dill. YAY! I'm kind of disappointed that Dill didn't chew my pants. I was wearing capris though... And Sherry is such a little #@($# disturber! All in all, net lots of awesome bunnies!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 6, 2007)

DARRY!!! :inlove:

Sas, thank you so much for those pics of her! I needed a Darry fix REALLY BAD!!!

I especially loved this one:


----------



## Haley (Jul 6, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> LOL! That's right! The Mr. Tumnus comment was probably the funniest thing I've read on RO!!
> 
> I hate losing posts... now I don't remember who said it or the exact wording (I'm also tired), but it was perfect!



It was Binkies who first noticed it. I think her post was something like "wait, I recognize that bundle of fur...did Sekura eat Mr. Tumnus?" lol priceless.

And this is the face of a true diva:






She looks so annoyed with you! I'll have to post some pics of my friends bun, Fiona, who Im fostering right now. She reminds meso much of Pipp (only maybe half the bunnitude )


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

love em love em love em!!!!!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 8, 2007)

The Binkies quote: (I think)

"Wait a gosh darn minute! That fur looks familiar. OMG! Sekura ate Mr. Tumnus!"

:laugh:

Thanks for your comments Kathy and Haley! 

JordiWes, everybody loves Baxter. He's such a sweetheart!! (So's Riyaz!) 

Snuggys Mom, I'll try not to leave out poor Darry again... but have you noticed that in six pages of posts, nobody's ever asked for a Radar pic? :biggrin2: Poor bunny!



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2007)

Dill is freaking gorgeous! Gimme.

I love them all, so cute. What was happening in the pumpkin pic exactly? Were you shoving it in her mouth? Hee hee.

Love the pic of Riyaz, and the one of both of them on the porch. Thanks for sharing that!

Your new roomie is a cutie pie.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 12, 2007)

Yikes, haven't updated this since July!

Here's the Pipp Gotcha Day story I posted in the main room Sept. 4th... 

Pipp* wrote: *


> Can't access my Blog for some reason, so I'll post this here. (I'm also sure I've told this story here before, but hey, it's a new year, here it is again).
> 
> It was three years ago today that a chance meeting on a downtown corner changed my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG! I need Sakura! she is hilarious building that nest!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

An oldPipp pic from the collar days... (I lost that collar,darn it! Never used it with a leash after my bunny research, but put the collar on for travel).


----------



## Haley (Sep 13, 2007)

Pipp, meet your long lost twin, Fiona:






She has more white on her front, but she looks a lot like Pipp. Maybe a little less of a diva though


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2007)

they look so TINY! 

PIPP is just so pretty! that collar was cute on her!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

A w w w w ... A little Pipp-bun!! 

Have I posted this one of Pipp before? Hmmm... Trying to find a Fiona-like pose.











Pipp doesn'tseem to have the dwarfnose that Fiona andPebbles have -- not sure what 'show dwarfs' look like, I should check that out. 

But hey, when you've got this much personality, looks don't matter! 

And Bo, I really liked that collar on her too! She didn't mind it at all. I'd get another one but they're hard to find andpricey. Pretty ain't cheap. 



sas


----------



## polly (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow Pip, i just read your fondya story like WOW what a story and what an amazing bunny, so gorgeous and strong willed i loved the kamikaze kick to the crow too lol.

She is so like my Dido cept he didn't have a white patch you can see the cheeky similarity if you look at my avatar, there wasn't much that scared him either, and he loved a car ride i would put him in his fleecy cat bed and he would just stretch out and enjoy the trip. They are funny wee things


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 13, 2007)

[align=center]I'm in love with Dill and Sakura! :inlove:*Adds these gorgeous buns to the bunnynapping list*[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, Dill is the most awesome bunny on the planet, so... :duelBack off! 

Sekura, well, she's a doll, but you'll have to deal with Dawn on that one. (And fair warning, Dawnmay look slight,cute and sweet, but she puffs up and gets ugly when her bunnies are threatened. 

I wouldn't mess with her, you may lose a limb).







sas


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

I think my Ambush! video got lost in the change-over? Here it is again, it's one of myfavs! 

I'm not sure who started this, probably Dill and Sherry followed, Dill's such a tease!But both of themlie in wait for the cats, now. (Poor kitties!) 

This is the only video I haveI think, but Sherry got excited and jumped the gun. They usually work in tandem.  

(You have to look closely at first to see the cat in the background tippytoeing pastthe couch). 






sas and the warren :biggrin2::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 13, 2007)

hehehe that's hilarious!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG! That cat is bigger than the 2 of them together and it's afraid of them! Too funny! and the way they hide and wait - the cat knew!

Bo rams at Tank the same way. Isn't that funny!? They are just onery! They're also smart!

Do the cats ever use the bunny litterboxes? Tank has done that ..... :rollseyes


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 14, 2007)

"Look Momma, I'm flossin' like a big bunny :biggrin2:"


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 18, 2007)

That's just a little scary looking... just a little... 

It's not a warm, fuzzy, bunny picture... 

But once I did some scrolling, I found lots of those!





As always, your warren looks happy as can be! 

Razz


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2007)

RaspberrySwirl* wrote: *


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya Razz! 
Still not sure where she expected to put the treat she was begging for. :biggrin2: And not sure that anybody would have given her one, being up close and personal with those teeth! 

Glad you browsed! Hope you noticed George's little fuzzy girl!






I want this bunny! (Fits with my Sebastianfetish).  I don't think she likes George too much,he's walking around with a set of deep andperfectly formed toothmarks in his nose. She wants to comehome with ME, I know she does!

sas  and the happy little warren:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 19, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I want this bunny! (Fits with my Sebastianfetish).  I don't think she likes George too much,he's walking around with a set of deep andperfectly formed toothmarks in his nose. She wants to comehome with ME, I know she does!
> 
> sas  and the happy little warren:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


EVERYbunny want's to come home with Sas I think Wash would love to join in on the cat beatings


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 6, 2008)

I was showing Lexi the cute pictures of Pipp in her little collar and then I saw him.... I love this little guy! Everytime I see him I want to zoom there and get him!


----------



## Ral (Jan 11, 2008)

I just joined this list and I saw Pipp's picture. Pipp looks a whole lot like my Domino. I have been wondering what breed Domino is. What bread is Pipp? Domino has his own website at www.ivoa.com/Domino.htm (I hope links on posts are okay here, otherwise I'm in trouble). ..Ral


----------



## Pipp (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL! No worries, we're not very officious here.  

Pipp is apparently a Netherland Dwarf, she weighs about 2.5 pounds(a little heftier when she's been pigging out on pellets).  She's not exactly a show bunny, so she's not a classic Dwarf. 

It's also possibleshe's a Polish, they're alittle longer in body and a bit different shaped head I think, I've been meaning to check that out. 

Domino is a cutie!! How big is he? His ears look a tad long for a Dwarf. 

Welcome to RO! :welcome1



sas and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Ral (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry, I really don't know what I'm doing here on this list. I looked at all your buns listed and love them all. I weighed my Domino and he weighs 4 1/4 lbs. Do you know what bread Radar is? Radar looks larger than Pipp and perhaps more like my Domino. I hate being such a pest - sorry. ..Ral


----------



## Pipp (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, couldn't get on my own Blog! :shock: I think the server was having a bad day, but I think I'm going to change over to a new 2008 version of Pipp's Warren. 

Ral, for a delayed answer, I think Radar is what the rescues call a 'bunny rabbit'.  He's so'mixed' he's beyond recognition.  

I think Dominohas someDwarf in him, but if you want a detailed analysis from the experts, ask in the Rabbitry section. 

Youshould post anIntroduction, too! I've been meaning to drop you a line for ages, 'cause I saw your post about Domino and the oats on Etherbun and wanted to let you know the same thinghappened to Pipp. She broke into the oat drawer, sent her into cecal dysbiosis (the imbalance, major poopy butt/diarrhea) andI almostlost her. :shock: She won't eat hay even when she's healthy, so it was really hardgetting her back on track. 

(I had another question for you about one of your posts there, but I forget, I'll have to go look again!) :biggrin2:

Anyhoo, very glad to see you and Domino on RO! :welcome1



sas and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:+


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2008)

angel bun Jordan.. 

:rip: little guy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

:cry2he was so cute.

I'm sorry


----------



## crystal357 (Apr 29, 2008)

what breed is pipp and radar?? mine kinda looks like a mix between those two


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2009)

Almost a year and no updates? Psh! :waiting:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 22, 2009)

Someday, this beautiful blog will be updated with gorgeous photos of Pipp in all her glory.
We might even get some snaps of the flemmie fosters too!
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed...
:stikpoke


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 23, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Someday, this beautiful blog will be updated with gorgeous photos of Pipp in all her glory.
> We might even get some snaps of the flemmie fosters too!
> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed...
> :stikpoke


I would like that too


----------

